# Son buenas las motherboard FOXCON



## jaisel (Ago 20, 2011)

quero saber porque quiero comprarme una


----------



## Imzas (Ago 20, 2011)

Excelentes, por lo menos las que yo probe, prefiere las no integradas, son mejores aun .
Edito: por que solo probe dos y me salieron muy buenas, cero fallas, quiza era una partida buena entre muchas malas :s.


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Ago 20, 2011)

No sé en Cuba, pero las que probe cuando desembarcaron en Argentina, fueron de lo peor que vi en mi vida, solo superadas por las Biostar que se llevan el premio a la peor "cosa".
No hablo de una o dos, hablo de MUCHAS y cuando digo muchas son MUCHAS.
No puedo asegurar si la marca hace malas cosas o los burros importadores de turno traen el descarte de lo que no quieren en el exterior.

Sin embargo esa marca es ampliamente reconocida por los conectores que fabrica que son excelentes.
.-


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 20, 2011)

jaisel dijo:


> quero saber porque quiero comprarme una








En realidad son unas de las peores que he visto en mi vida, al igual que biostar, ecs elitegroup y pc chips.

Si quieres algo bueno, bonito y barato, deberías usar una ASRock...


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Ago 20, 2011)

Ya que el post dio para opinar, coincido con *Ratmayor*.

De la mas mala de todas a la menos mala.

1) Biostar --> fallan como escopeta de feria, increible lo mala que es. NUNCA arme ( ni armaré) con esta marca. Solo reparé y reparo.
2) ECS --> Fallan aleatoriamente no importa el modelo que sea. Armé unas decenas (Nunca mas)
3) PcChips (Actual ECS)--> Francamente, esta marca era por berreta, baja calidad, pero muy poco RMA(casi nada), armé mas de 2500.
4) Asrock --> Nunca me volvio una y arme MUCHAS, solo son de baja calidad pero andan MUY decentemente. armé unos cientos
5) MSI--> abandoné la marca por el soporte, en terminos generales andan, pero en modelos avanzados, groseras fallas. Armé unos cuantos cientos de maquinas.

De las buenas... uff.. es para polemicas y es muy discutible el porque de buenas.

1) Tyan
2) Abit (R.I.P.)
3) Asus (no todas, pero la mayoria de sus modelos son buenos y otros simplemente geniales)
4) Epox (R.I.P.)
5) Gigabyte (antes eran buenisimas, ahora son del monton)
6) Intel son muy buenas, pero cero flexibilidad si la queres toquetear un poco.

.-


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 20, 2011)

Las ASRock actuales estan viniendo regulares... No han dado fallas, son las que tenemos aqui en la tienda  (Ojo no estoy haciendo publicidad ¬¬). 

Entre las tarjetas madre de buena marca, hay un par que aunque no son muy conocidas son excelentes.

1) Supermicro (El unico defecto es el precio).
2) IWill (Son como momias de egipto, debes escarbar para encontrarlas, pero luego que las encuentras, cuestan una fortuna).


----------



## Imzas (Ago 20, 2011)

Con las Msi, nunca tuve problemas con esa marca, con Asrock he armado unos cuantos, no tantos como ustedes, y cero problema , las ECS me salieron malitas.


----------



## malto (Ago 20, 2011)

El asunto viene, creo, en el uso que se le quiera dar a la motherboard.

No digo que sea buena,ni estupendamente mala, pero mi PcChips desde hace varios años no me da ningún problema.

Claro que adicioné tarjeta de video y sonido, porque las que trae integradas no dan.

Para navegar, uno que otro jueguito y trabajos caseros me va bien.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 22, 2011)

Foxconn:Mala
Buenas, cualquiera menos Foxconn


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Ago 22, 2011)

Solo digo que, tengo una PC con Tarjeta Madre Foxconn desde hace 5 años, de los cuales tiene 3 años encendida (no la apago, excepto para reiniciar o corte eléctrico domiciliario) y hasta hoy anda sin ningún problema.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 22, 2011)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Solo digo que, tengo una PC con Tarjeta Madre Foxconn desde hace 5 años, de los cuales tiene 3 años encendida (no la apago, excepto para reiniciar o corte eléctrico domiciliario) y hasta hoy anda sin ningún problema.



Tienes una tarjeta madre excepcional. Aclaremos que no a todos les llueve sobre mojado. Ejemplo de esto es el compañero Yoangel. En mi no tan basta experiencia, Foxconn nomás No 

PS: Yo uso una MSI que era de un Desktop de oficina, va para unos 4 Años. Cuando otras del mismo modelo se han quedado en el camino.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 23, 2011)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Solo digo que, tengo una PC con Tarjeta Madre Foxconn desde hace 5 años, de los cuales tiene 3 años encendida (no la apago, excepto para reiniciar o corte eléctrico domiciliario) y hasta hoy anda sin ningún problema.


Si que tuviste suerte, con las que tuve oportunidad de usar, las que no hacian cosas raras o se ponian lentas sin razon apartente, explotaban los capacitores del VRM...


----------



## jccoellar (Sep 2, 2011)

saludos a todos 
probe un foxconn y funciona perfecto , de eso no tengo quejas , ya lleva como 3 años sin problemas 

El problema que tengo con el foxconn es que no hay drivers para algunos de sus componentes mas importantes por lo tanto no me sirve ni para internet ,peor para escuchar musica ,y se calienta un poco , pero le puse otro ventilador y funciona perfecto


bueno quitando lo malo me parece un buen equipo


----------



## emprendebarranca (Nov 16, 2011)

Bueno la verdad es que yo tengo una Foxconn y me va muy bien ya tiene 3 años

Tiene instalado lo siguiente

Windows 7 64Bits - Windows 8 64bits (Win8 es más rapido)
Office 2010
Corel Draw x5
Adobe Photoshop CS5 64 bits
Adobe Dreamweaver, Flash, Fireworks  (Desarrollo Web)
Wamp Servidor Web

Premiere pro cs5  64bits   (Renderiza lento pero es por el procesador que tiene sempron 2.7 Ghz)

_____________

ahora me e comprado otra foxcon con ati 1 GB video integrado DDR3  + Phenon x2 560 Black Edition
tiene 6 MB de cache  y es una bala excelente las FOXCONN


----------



## SERGIOD (Nov 16, 2011)

yo prefiero:
1.- Intel
2.- gigabyte
3.- asus [/[CCOLOR]
4.- Msi
5.- pccchip a mi me rindieron son buenas
6.- foxcom nunca las use pero para un uso basico creo que se defienden



emprendebarranca dijo:


> Bueno la verdad es que yo tengo una Foxconn y me va muy bien ya tiene 3 años
> 
> Tiene instalado lo siguiente
> 
> ...



_____________Quisiera decir que mucho influye:
la memoriaram tecnologia ddr1,ddr2,ddr3,etc
tambien el microprocesador que usa core2 duo, core 2 quad, core3, core5, core7.y las de familia amd las phenos y las phenon black edition y mas...
la tarjeta de video tambien influye


----------



## emprendebarranca (Nov 17, 2011)

Buena la Ofxconn que mencione en la parte de arriba es buena para diseño grafico y diseño web, trabajos con 3d studio max y se puede usar como servidor remoto y tambien para dar soporte en linea con TeamViewer o Vnc o Logmeing.

ahora para el tema de Visual Studio o Autocad si se pone un poco lenta, seria bueno actualizar su hardware asi como yo, que ahora me paso a foxconn  am3 con ddr 3 y Phenom x2 + 1 gb video integrado de ATI.

o tienen las alternativas clasicas "Intel"
en el trabajo tenemos de esas maquinas una 13 y una i7  bueno la verdad es que no son tan rapidas como uno cree. ya tengo un año trabajando con esas maquinas y pues dejenme decirles no son la gran cosa. y si eres de uso domestico mejor ni te la compres vas a gastar tu plata por las puras


----------

